# kilometers to miles on my Foreman...



## nate79 (Mar 25, 2010)

I just bought a 2006 Honda Foreman and the display reads in kilometers. I'm having trouble trying to change this over to miles.  I checked the manual with no luck.  Has anyone ran into this before?  Thanks.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Mar 25, 2010)

*KPH to MPH Conversion*



nate79 said:


> I just bought a 2006 Honda Foreman and the display reads in kilometers. I'm having trouble trying to change this over to miles.  I checked the manual with no luck.  Has anyone ran into this before?  Thanks.



One simple way to remember it is EVERY 8 KPH = 5 MPH

EXAMPLES:

  8 KPH =   5 MPH
16 KPH = 10 MPH
24 KPH = 15 MPH
32 KPH = 20 MPH
40 KPH = 25 MPH
48 KPH = 30 MPH
56 KPH = 35 MPH
64 KPH = 40 MPH
72 KPH = 45 MPH
80 KPH = 50 MPH

Any faster than that on an ATV and you don't have any time or business in looking at a speedometer.


----------



## nate79 (Mar 25, 2010)

I appreciate your .02 but I don't think that really answers my question...anyone else? thanks


----------



## shiny 308 (Mar 25, 2010)

have u tried holding the odometer button down as you turn the switch on?


----------



## shiny 308 (Mar 25, 2010)

nevermind nate i just tried it on my 05 foreman and it didnt change

mine reads mph and miles that stay on the screen when the thing is off, have u got a canadian foreman?


----------



## nate79 (Mar 25, 2010)

thats what i'm thinking. it has a factory horn also.  the vin shows that it was manufactured in south carolina.  when you shut the key off it still shows km on the display.  if u find out another way please let me know. i appreciate the help.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Mar 25, 2010)

*Same thing.*



nate79 said:


> I appreciate your .02 but I don't think that really answers my question...anyone else? thanks



Exact same ratio on Kilometers conversion to Miles....

8 Km = 5 miles

or 1.6 Km = 1 mile

or simply divide Km by 1.6 to get Miles.


Try doing a 'Google Search' for "Reset Odometer display on Honda".... they have a 500 manual on a *.pdf file, but only list Kilometer display for Canadian models and Miles/MPH for US models.  Several links to similar question discussions on many forum sights = NO ANSWER.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 26, 2010)

Why don't you just call the Honda dealership?  They should be able to answer the question over the phone.


Funny thing....I can hear the po telling you..."Yeah...it's always said KMs...there's gotta be some way to change it, I just never figured it out...didn't really bother me too much, so I just left it.


----------

